

Fantastic library to easily get to nested properties of objects in JavaScript - softinio
https://github.com/d10n/drilldown

======
pablovidal85

      Object.prototype.get = function(k, d){
        return k.split(".").reduce(function(a, b){
          return a ? b in a && a[b] || d : a 
        }, this)
      };
    
      // ({}).get('a.b.c', null) === null
      // ({a:{b:{c:2}}}).get('a.b.c') === 2

